# Videotron users



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've been on Videotron High Speed 5.1 profile since July last year, and it's been smooth and satisfying. There have been no major problems since I switched from Sympatico (which I was really beginning to hate for a number of reasons, hence the switch). Overall I'm very, very happy with this ISP _de chez nous_.  

Since I switched to Videotron the connection speed has been solid and barely wavers, and any system maintenance downtime (e.g. e-mail or the online services) has been minimal. When they finally upgrade my area to the new 7 mbps High Speed profile, I'll be even happier.

My internet cable service is combined with Videotron cable TV on a single bill and the price is right, at about $96/month. Right now my cable television package is Telemax Plus; I've been thinking about switching to Illico however I don't watch enough television right now to justify getting a whole lot of new channels. Maybe towards the end of the year. Maybe...


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

I've been with them for years. Service has generally been good. Had problems with the internet at one point- kept losing the signal. They worked on the problem and replaced the modem a couple of times and things ( fingers crossed ) have been okay since. (Well, other that Hydro blowing as transformer and taking out some Videotron equipment with it. They did the repair job within a day and a half.) 

I find the connection speed does vary though. I've monitored it and, depending on the time of day, there can be a fairly substantial fluctuation in speed. I've had as high as 7.2 mbps to the mid 4s and back again when I've done sequential speed tests. The fluctuation in speed is rapid so, overall, it doesn't seem to affect performance.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

I've virtually switched all services to Vidétron : cable (illico _à la carte_), Internet access (now 7mbs like our friend The Doug), and phone. In over 18 months now, I've had two service cuts on the internet access for something like minutes only. 

Service has always been (surprisingly) very good --it certainly didn't used to be in the old cable service-only days!--, especially when trying to figure out how to connect all the digital services in the house, including competitor Vonage!!

Only tip I would leave you with --if it applies to you-- is the following : after any service cut (Videotron, Hydro, or your own doing playing with breakers in the house!), you need to reboot your services in a certain order (unplugging required). In my case, to illustrate:
- the Videotron Arris cable modem,
- then the Motorola Vonage device,
- finally my Apple Airport Express router. 
- being patient between the three to make sure the services are started up correctly, of course.

Aside from this little techno maintenance that my wife hates, things are really great. And my techno bill is soo much less than in the Bell days.

When will I finally switch away from Bell definitely (I still have my cell phone service with Bell)?... When Rogers announces its prices for the iPhone!! :lmao:


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've been using Videotron since 99 and have yet to have any issues. We're looking to get VOIP and digital cable.


----------

